# Film in AfterEffects transparent ausgeben



## Xeeci (13. August 2004)

Moin...
Hatte es fälschlicher Weise schon im anderen Forum probiert,hab dann aber gesehen das das hier vielleicht doch das richtige ist...
Also mein Problem ist...
Ich hab nen gerenderten Film( nennen wir ihn Nr1.) aus Cinema.Den hab ich In AE eingeladen,den weissen Filmhintergrund von Nr1 ausgekeyt.
Jetzt hab ich aber die Hintergrundfarbe von AE die durchscheint.Die will ich aber nicht haben.Denn wenn ich es dann render,hab ich im film2 dann zb die rote hintergrundfarbe von AE.
Ich möchte gern das der Endfilm transparente Bereiche hat.

Der soll nämlich in Flash eingeladen werden und dort nur die Gitterstruktur (vom Nr1) zeigen,keine Hintergrundfarbe

Hab das dann mit nem Alpfa und RGB rendern probiert,hab dann aber in Quicktime wieder ne weisse ebene dahinter.
Was kann ich denn jetzt noch machen?Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
LG





mhm....das war nicht ganz zufriedenstellend.

Also es hat halbwegs geklappt,wobei die meisten Kompressoren nicht alfa und RGB rendern konnten.
Hab es dann mit Soerensen3 geschafft,über Alpha und RGB mit "dierekt,nicht maskiert".
Da hat er mir die Hintergrundfarbe(orange weggenommen) es ist aber wenn ich es in quicktime abspiele wieder weiss.
mhm,was mach ich denn jetzt?
Liegt das an Quicktime?


----------



## ts_tommy (13. August 2004)

leg eine bildatei mit beliebiger farbe auf die unterste bildspur
dann hast du die jeweilige farbe, du du später anders überlagern kannst

ansonsten würde eine verständliche beschreibung des problems helfen -.-

seas


----------



## meta_grafix (14. August 2004)

Aus Cinema 4D kann man auch mit Alphakanal rendern. Die zusammenarbeit zwischen Cinema 4D und After Effects ist deutlich verbessert worden und sollte keine Probleme meht machen.

Servus


----------



## Drilla (15. Dezember 2004)

Quicktime kann die Transparenz nicht transparent anzeigen und simuliert die Transparenz mit der Farbe weiß. Sofern du beim Alpha+RGB rendern alles richtig gemacht hast.


----------



## 27b-6 (16. Dezember 2004)

Moin!

Wieso exportierst Du den Film nicht als sequenzielle Bildfolge mit Alphakanal und importierst diese in Flash?!


----------

